# Legacy of Kain



## Sylvetra_Snake (Jun 4, 2008)

Is there going to be a sixth instalment?  I love the series so far, apart from Blood Omen 2, and i liked Defiance and i want to know what happens next concerning the Hylden.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 4, 2008)

I think they are far too busy making Lara Croft games at the moment.


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, a few things to consider here: the original team is no longer together. Amy Henning left the company, the individual she left in charge (can't remember his name off the top of my head, sorry) passed away, and Tony Jay, the gentleman who voiced the Elder God, as well as other characters in the series, passed away as well (he was quite possibly one of the most iconic voices in the industry; it was an unfortunate loss).

So, while it's always possible to see another title, I'm not sure I'd want to see the franchise bastardized by a team which didn't understand the scope and direction of the source material. There's always the chance that it could be done and turn out fantastic -- God of War 2 was a great example of this -- but I have very low expectations.


----------

